
Patent: Variable length integer encoding system and method - chmike
http://www.google.com/patents/US7965207
======
Nomentatus
I have emails and documents discussing this technology that are decades old by
now. Allowing indefinite length.

~~~
pygy_
You may want to start a discussion here:
[http://patents.stackexchange.com/](http://patents.stackexchange.com/)

